# breeds of LGD



## RockyPhoenix (May 2, 2011)

what is the smallest breed? we cant afford to feed a huge dog like a great pyr. but we want the added protection other than the electric fence.... THANKS!


----------



## carolinagirl (May 3, 2011)

to be brutally honest, if you can't afford to feed a LGD then you should not get one.  There are no small breeds of LGD.  These dogs were bred to be large enough to protect the flock.  If you had a small LGD and a coyote came in the pasture, the small dog would be pretty usless.  Feeding is not the the only expensive part of dog ownership.  There are vet bills too.  Having ANY breed of dog costs money.  I know you want one, but this may not be the best time for you to get a dog if money is that tight.


----------



## RockyPhoenix (May 3, 2011)

I am aware of vet bills and such and im definitely NOT talking about a small dog like a yorkie or something i hope you know that


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 3, 2011)

My experience is that once they are done growing a large, lazy dog will eat about the same as a smaller, more active dog.  Our Pyr is still growing like a weed and eating like a horse, but our older Newf eats far less than an active lab two thirds her size.  Not that you'd be using a lab as an LGD... just saying that after they're done growing the giant breeds don't eat as much as you might expect.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 3, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> My experience is that once they are done growing a large, lazy dog will eat about the same as a smaller, more active dog.  Our Pyr is still growing like a weed and eating like a horse, but our older Newf eats far less than an active lab two thirds her size.  Not that you'd be using a lab as an LGD... just saying that after they're done growing the giant breeds don't eat as much as you might expect.


you are quite right.  most LGDs were bred over thousands of years to survive harsh conditions.  They are sort of genetically engineered to live on not nearly as much food as you'd think for such a large dog. As pups though, they must be fed a high quality diet that is tailored for a giant breed.  Feed them wrong and you are almost guaranteed joint problems in the adult.


----------



## MonsterMalak (May 3, 2011)

I would have to agree on the amount of food thing.  My daughter had a Rotweiller/American Bulldog, that ate twice as much as my Kangals or Boz/Guregh.  
My dogs average one of those Walmart gallon coffee cans per day.  

Good luck with your search.


----------

